

Might be a competitor, but Dropbox is way ahead - amerf1
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/05/logmeins-dropbox-competitor-cubby-now-open-to-all/

======
ignostic
> "Cubby is not much different."

This seems to be the problem. Why?

